# Visa Waiver - refused entry?



## SantaMonica (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everybody, 

I wanted to see if there are any other people out there who use the visa waiver program as frequently as me and what your experiences are. 

To give you an idea - I'm from Germany and I've been vacationing in the US for two consecutive years now. I stayed the full 90 days each year for spring vacation, with an additional 1-2 short visits (< one week) in between. I know that the officer at the point of entry has the right to refuse entry, even if I have an ESTA and I know what he/she will do if they think I'm abusing the program. 

I couldn't find any written guidelines as to how often you can use the program, or how many days per year you can stay in the US, without it being "abuse". So I'd like to get an idea of what experiences other people have made who actually use the WVP quite heavily.

Looking forward to your answers, 

J


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Some people get away with what you are doing, others don't. It's always up to the discretion of the Immigration Officer at the airport, and there's no set rule on how many times you can do this.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ESTA is just a travel authorization for travellers using VWP. Make sure you carry proof of binding ties with you in case you will be questioned in secondary.


----------

